# slayer mit lyrik..passt das?



## Hedonist (14. Juni 2007)

bin scharf auf eine lyrik u-turn für mein 06er slayer..allerdings frage ich mich, ob die brücke/einstellknöppe nicht bei lenkerdrehung am unterrohr/zugführung/leitung hängen!? hat jemand möglicherweise irgendwelche informationen die mir weiterhelfen könnten?


----------



## Alesana (14. Juni 2007)

Kommt auf die Rahmengröße an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (14. Juni 2007)

nein!!..mach mich nich feddich!!..is natürlich 16.5"..jetzt sag bidde nicht..schaisendreck!


----------



## Alesana (14. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß es nicht, aber es kommt auf die Rahmengröße an. Bei meinem Switch beispielsweiße passt die 66rc2x nur mit Spacer unterm Konus durch, während es bei den 18" Rahmen auch schon ohne durchpasst, ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Lyrik nicht reinpasst


----------



## Hedonist (14. Juni 2007)

ja, eben dass kann ich mir halt auch vorstellen ..evtl. geht ja halt was mit nem spacer..aber bei rock shox is der verdickte, untere teil des schaftrohrs recht kurz glaub.


----------



## Hedonist (15. Juni 2007)

..im shop heut gecheckt. passt alles problemlos


----------

